# Channel/Frequency Issues



## robertyaso (Sep 1, 2016)

I recently purchased a Roamio ota, just ota no cable, and I am having an issue getting the guide to work. I went through the setup and entered my zip code and then scanned channels.
The guide for the channels that tivo says I have based on my zip code are all correct, but when I do a channel scan all my channels come in on other frequencies. Therefore my guide wont work.....it just says "title not available".

I was wondering if there was a way to edit the frequencies for the channels that the guide works with to the correct frequencies?
Maybe some other way to go about it?

Hope that makes sense.... Hope someone can help. Thanks in advance


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

robertyaso said:


> I recently purchased a Roamio ota, just ota no cable, and I am having an issue getting the guide to work. I went through the setup and entered my zip code and then scanned channels.
> The guide for the channels that tivo says I have based on my zip code are all correct, but when I do a channel scan all my channels come in on other frequencies. Therefore my guide wont work.....it just says "title not available".
> 
> I was wondering if there was a way to edit the frequencies for the channels that the guide works with to the correct frequencies?
> ...


Your zipcode? BTW, TiVo doesn't care about PSIP. I assume your TV is fine?


----------



## robertyaso (Sep 1, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Your zipcode? BTW, TiVo doesn't care about PSIP. I assume your TV is fine?


Yeah zip code. Is that wrong in some way? Doesn't Tivo get the program guide using your zip? I am 100 percent sure that my tv is fine, I am just trying to get the guide on the Tivo to work.

The Issue I am having is that when Tivo downloads the program guide/channel list, it says that channel 11.1 is on frequency 34, but when I do a channel scan 11.1 comes in on frequency 40. This causes the guide not to populate on all my channels.

Sorry if Im not explaining it right....


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

robertyaso said:


> Yeah zip code. Is that wrong in some way? Doesn't Tivo get the program guide using your zip? I am 100 percent sure that my tv is fine, I am just trying to get the guide on the Tivo to work.
> 
> The Issue I am having is that when Tivo downloads the program guide/channel list, it says that channel 11.1 is on frequency 34, but when I do a channel scan 11.1 comes in on frequency 40. This causes the guide not to populate on all my channels.
> 
> Sorry if Im not explaining it right....


Call letters of the bad channel?


----------



## robertyaso (Sep 1, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Call letters of the bad channel?


All 28 scanned channels I recieve have no guide, but they all have call letters.

2-1 - kutv-hd "frequency 39"
2-2 - kutv2.2 "frequency 39"
4-1 - ktvx-hd "frequency 41"
4-2 - me-tv "frequency 41"
...
...

but the channels that tivo downloads the info/guide for

2-1 - KMYUDT "frequency 9"
2-1 - kutvdt2 "frequency 34"
2-1 - k49as-d "frequency 49
4-1 - ktvdxt "frequency 40"
4-2 - k25js-d "frequency 25"
and so on.....
its like this for all 28 channels

thanks again


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry, but you have problems. If you check KMYU, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KMYU, you can see it transmits on 9, but the TiVo choses both 12 and 2. KUTV is on a translator in SLC to make things worse. You need help way beyond my pay grade.

I expected many OTA problems with Rovi data. Just not this many.


----------



## robertyaso (Sep 1, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Sorry, but you have problems. If you check KMYU, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KMYU, you can see it transmits on both 12 and 2. KUTV is on a translator in SLC to make things worse. You need help way beyond my pay grade.


Any suggestions then? Do you think it would do me any good to call tivo and try and explain it to them?

I feel really bad that I just spend $350 buck for tivo with lifetime and can't even use it....this should be as easy to fix as me just editing the frequency on the channels that the guide works on, But Im not thinking it's going to be that easy.

Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Usually calling TiVo is a waste of time. You might post your problem on this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542760 and add your location in your User CP. Maybe someone near you can help. My OTA channel list is a joke, but I just use it for testing. Good luck.

This thread was started by a TiVo person. It might be better.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542872


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Your zipcode?





robertyaso said:


> Yeah zip code. Is that wrong in some way? Doesn't Tivo get the program guide using your zip?


Yes, correct; *Joe was just asking for your specific zip code* so that he could review what other sources say should be available to you. (e.g. comparing the old Gracenote/Tribune data to what Rovi now delivers)


----------



## robertyaso (Sep 1, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Yes, correct; *Joe was just asking for your specific zip code* so that he could review what other sources say should be available to you. (e.g. comparing the old Gracenote/Tribune data to what Rovi now delivers)


Oh sorry.....I thought he was asking why I needed to enter it for. My zip is 84775


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

robertyaso said:


> Oh sorry.....I thought he was asking why I needed to enter it for. My zip is 84775


Not a problem. I could get close from those call letters. I think telling TiVo your zipcode is messed up may help. At the least it could get you on a list of things to fix.


----------



## robertyaso (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks again Joe.

I've called and am trying to work with tivo but everything they suggest I have to wait hours or days for....so for the time being, if it gives anyone else any ideas, here is the whole channel list.

2-1 - kutv-hd "frequency 39"
2-2 - kutv2.2 "frequency 39"
4-1 - ktvx-hd "frequency 41"
4-2 - me-tv "frequency 41"
4-3 - Laff "frequency 41"
4-30 - kucw-sd "frequency 41"
5-1 - ksl-hd "frequency 43"
5-2 - cozi-tv "frequency 43"
5-3 - thistv "frequency 43"
6-1 - kmti "frequency 34"
7-1 - kued-hd "frequency 40"
7-2 - world "frequency 40"
7-3 - v-me "frequency 40"
8-1 - ktta-ld "frequency 35"
8-2 - info8.1 "frequency 35"
9-1 - kuen "frequency 38"
9-2 - MhzWrld "frequency 38"
9-3 - fnx "frequency 38"
9-91 - kuendt91 "frequency 38" (guide correct)
11-1 - kbyu "frequency 36"
11-2 - BYUtv "frequency 36"
11-3 - BYUtvi "frequency 36"
13-1 - kstu-hd "frequency 42"
13-2 - anttv "frequency 42"
13-3 - kstudt3 "frequency 43" (guide correct)
14-1 - kjzz "frequency 34"
16-1 - ION "frequency 34"
30-1 - kucw "frequency 34"



but the channels that tivo downloads the info/guide for 

2-1 - KMYUDT "frequency 9"
2-1 - kutvdt2 "frequency 34"
2-1 - k49as-d "frequency 49
4-1 - ktvdxt "frequency 40"
4-2 - k25js-d "frequency 25"
4-3 - ktvxdt3 "frequency 40"
4-3 - k25js-d3 "frequency 25"
4-30 - ktvxdt4 "frequency 40"
5-1 - ksldt "frequency 38
5-1 - k20gj-d "frequency 20"
5-1 - k35fs-d "frequency 35"
5-2 - ksldt2 "frequency 38"
5-2 - k20gj-d2 "frequency 20"
5-2 - k35fs-d2 "frequency 35
5-3 - ksldt3 "frequency 38"
5-3 - k20gj-d3 "frequency 20"
5-3 - k35fs-d3 "frequency 35"
7-1 - kueddt "frequency 42"
7-1 - k44ji-d "frequency 44"
7-2 - kueddt2 "frequency 42"
7-2 - k44ji-d2 "frequency 44"
7-3 - kueddt3 "frequency 42"
7-3 - k44ji-d3 "frequency 44"
8-1 - kuta-ld "frequency 8"
8-2 - kuta-ld2 "frequency 8"
9-1 - kuendt "frequency 36"
9-1 - k32fq-d "frequency 32"
9-2 - kuendt2 "frequency 36"
9-2 - k32fq-d2 "frequency 32"
9-3 - kuendt3 "frequency 36"
9-3 - k32fq-d3 "frequency 32"
11-1 - kbyudt "frequency 44"
11-1 - k39jz-d "frequency 39"
11-2 - k39jz-d2 "frequency 39"
11-2 - kbyudt2 "frequency 44"
11-3 - kbyudt3 "frequency 44"
11-3 - k39jz-d3 "frequency 39"
13-1 - kstudt "frequency 28"
13-1 - kkrp-ld "frequency 46"
13-2 - kstudt2 "frequency 28"
13-2 - kkrp-ld2 "frequency 46"
14-1 - kjzzdt "frequency 46"
14-1 - k24cy "frequency 24"
14-1 - k27mq-d "frequency 27"
16-1 - kupxdt "frequency 29"
16-1 - k16ds-d "frequency 16"
30-1 - kucwdt "frequency 48"
30-1 - k48jd-d "frequency 48"
30-1 - kuwb-ld "frequency 22"

for example: the guide for 13-1 kstudt is correct but channel cannot be received, whereas I can receive channel 13-1 kstu-hd but have no guide.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

That's exactly what you want to report on the lineup issues link.

Here's the one from Tivo.com
https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html

Somewhere in the myriad of threads about the guide change there might be a more direct link.

I'm currently at work, so don't have time to find the thread.
Sorry.

phox


----------



## robertyaso (Sep 1, 2016)

phox_mulder said:


> That's exactly what you want to report on the lineup issues link.
> 
> Here's the one from Tivo.com
> https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html
> ...


That's exactly what I sent them...Thanks for your help


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

robertyaso said:


> That's exactly what I sent them...Thanks for your help


Glad I could at least be of some assistance.

2 of my TiVo's updated last night, didn't get a chance to look to see how bad they are messed up before leaving for work.

Peeked in with the Android app a couple hours ago and saw some problems right away, but different issues on both, how does that happen?
Same TiVo account, same zip code, both only hooked to an OTA antenna.

phox


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

robertyaso said:


> Thanks again Joe.
> 
> I've called and am trying to work with tivo but everything they suggest I have to wait hours or days for....so for the time being, if it gives anyone else any ideas, here is the whole channel list.
> 
> ...


This is a dumb question, but since no one else has asked it I'll be the dummy. Do all the channels above show up when you go to setup and look at the channel list? The Guide data reflects only the channels that are selected in your channel list. I just got through cleaning mine up -- found I suddenly had a lot of channels added to this list that I didn't know about and can't actually receive. Had to go select the channels I do get and deselect the rest. I's complicated if there are "translator" stations nearby using the digital channel number as the parent channel. Suggest you go to your channel list and take a look. OTOH, Antenna Web says you can't receive anything in that zip code. Good luck


----------



## robertyaso (Sep 1, 2016)

tucsonbill said:


> This is a dumb question, but since no one else has asked it I'll be the dummy. Do all the channels above show up when you go to setup and look at the channel list? The Guide data reflects only the channels that are selected in your channel list. I just got through cleaning mine up -- found I suddenly had a lot of channels added to this list that I didn't know about and can't actually receive. Had to go select the channels I do get and deselect the rest. I's complicated if there are "translator" stations nearby using the digital channel number as the parent channel. Suggest you go to your channel list and take a look. OTOH, Antenna Web says you can't receive anything in that zip code. Good luck


The list on top is the Channels I actually receive. The one on the bottom is the channels i have to choose from then i do a guided setup. If i do a channel scan after the guided setup then the others show up....but no guide... 
I think tivo has added my channels to there setup after I sent them the list but still get no guide for all but 2 channels I receive.

I have got several channel updates in the last couple days but nothing that's helped with the guide.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> That's exactly what you want to report on the lineup issues link.
> 
> Here's the one from Tivo.com
> https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html
> ...


I haven't found anything other than this cable lineup trouble link, so I guess that's what we're supposed to use for OTA?


----------



## Diodes (May 17, 2015)

I have similar OTA channel lineup issues in zip code 16066 ever since the channel guide conversion several days ago. It appears that channels picked up by my antenna from neighboring towns are not displaying channel guide data. Ticket just submitted.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

robertyaso said:


> The list on top is the Channels I actually receive. The one on the bottom is the channels i have to choose from then i do a guided setup. If i do a channel scan after the guided setup then the others show up....but no guide...


It they show up, then have you accepted them and selected them. I'm confused. OTOH, I don't really understand the update that happened recently and the problems that it caused.


----------



## robertyaso (Sep 1, 2016)

tucsonbill said:


> It they show up, then have you accepted them and selected them. I'm confused. OTOH, I don't really understand the update that happened recently and the problems that it caused.


Yes I have selected all/just the channels I receive on the channel list. No guide for all but two of them.

My biggest problem, is that I have nothing to compare it to. I just received my tivo the other day (29/30) and didnt have any idea this was going on.. SO, my tivo has never had a correct guide, (it was not broken by an update). I have ran plenty of forced updates/connections and rerun just as many guided setups hoping something would change, but nothing.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

robertyaso said:


> Yes I have selected all/just the channels I receive on the channel list. No guide for all but two of them.
> 
> My biggest problem, is that I have nothing to compare it to. I just received my tivo the other day (29/30) and didnt have any idea this was going on.. SO, my tivo has never had a correct guide, (it was not broken by an update). I have ran plenty of forced updates/connections and rerun just as many guided setups hoping something would change, but nothing.


I'm a slow study, so to be clear, are there two channel 2.1 lines in the channel list? and are both checked or only one?


----------



## robertyaso (Sep 1, 2016)

tucsonbill said:


> I'm a slow study, so to be clear, are there two channel 2.1 lines in the channel list? and are both checked or only one?


You're fine.

There are 4 channel 2.1's listed in the channel list but I only have the one i receive selected. It has not guide info, but if i go in and select a different channel 2.1 i get the guide but no signal, due to wrong frequency.

Pics
https://sli.mg/a/DSSt7p


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

robertyaso said:


> You're fine.
> 
> There are 4 channel 2.1's listed in the channel list but I only have the one i receive selected. It has not guide info, but if i go in and select a different channel 2.1 i get the guide but no signal, due to wrong frequency.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've got the wrong one checked. Are the descriptions different.
It's a pain to do, but I'd try them all one at a time and see if one of them works. If that gets you something, then you can try it with your other channels. In my list it's not easy to figure out which is which. I think when you rescanned (based on what just happened to me) it added the same channels again to what was already in the list. The option to delete the channel list doesn't seem to work for me. Good luck.


----------



## dtm1017 (Sep 6, 2016)

Diodes said:


> I have similar OTA channel lineup issues in zip code 16066 ever since the channel guide conversion several days ago. It appears that channels picked up by my antenna from neighboring towns are not displaying channel guide data. Ticket just submitted.


Same here. Got random channels showing up in my guide from different states. Updated my existing ticket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

Robert, a lot of what I've read and seen isn't adding up for me. I would ask were you receiving any of these channels OTA before you bought the Tivo? Or are you coming from cable? Assuming your zip is 84775 you're 200 miles from SLC. I don't know where translators might be located and what their call signs may be.


----------



## robertyaso (Sep 1, 2016)

tucsonbill said:


> Robert, a lot of what I've read and seen isn't adding up for me. I would ask were you receiving any of these channels OTA before you bought the Tivo? Or are you coming from cable? Assuming your zip is 84775 you're 200 miles from SLC. I don't know where translators might be located and what their call signs may be.


Yeah, I have received the 28 channels on the top of my list since the switch to digital took place, maybe give or take a couple, seems like they may have added some. No, not coming from cable, there is no cable tv in my area.

The call signs for the first 28 channels in my list are what both the tivo and just the tv without the tivo identify them as, if that makes sense.

I'm not sure about translators, but the tv tower in this area is about 6 miles from me.


----------



## bungi43 (Sep 6, 2016)

robertyaso said:


> You're fine.
> 
> There are 4 channel 2.1's listed in the channel list but I only have the one i receive selected. It has not guide info, but if i go in and select a different channel 2.1 i get the guide but no signal, due to wrong frequency.
> 
> ...


This is the issue I'm having. I'm going to submit a ticket.


----------



## robertyaso (Sep 1, 2016)

bungi43 said:


> This is the issue I'm having. I'm going to submit a ticket.


Let me know if you get anywhere please. I submitted a ticket a couple days ago and nothing has changed yet....

Best of luck to ya.


----------



## sdbarnes (Apr 21, 2016)

Houston there's a problem.

All of the sudden I started getting weird channels.

A lot with two or three having the same number.

The EASIEST way I got around it is I went to the signal strength and went through each channel, usually the other multiple listings had no signal.

This might make it easier.


----------



## bungi43 (Sep 6, 2016)

Like I just got home tonight...to check again.
I am zip code 47946, and it is putting in my channel list stations from Milwaukee, WI, Louisville, KY...neither are remotely close to me, nor are either of them within any kind of OTA Range. It still had Indianapolis as well (which is maybe kind of close), but I just hate having these stations in my list. It conflicts with what I'm looking for.

Is there anyway to just have it show what stations scan?


----------



## dtm1017 (Sep 6, 2016)

bungi43 said:


> Like I just got home tonight...to check again.
> 
> I am zip code 47946, and it is putting in my channel list stations from Milwaukee, WI, Louisville, KY...neither are remotely close to me, nor are either of them within any kind of OTA Range. It still had Indianapolis as well (which is maybe kind of close), but I just hate having these stations in my list. It conflicts with what I'm looking for.
> 
> Is there anyway to just have it show what stations scan?


There must be something up with the TiVo OTA database. I'm in Ohio and got random channels from Florida and Tennesee although my correct OTA channels did stay too. I have a support ticket in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

So it begins to make more sense. The antenna towers six miles away (In Teasdale, I assume) are the translators. Their actual call signs are listed at  at this web site . as an example the call sign for your channel 2.1 KUTV HD is K39IV-D. I think that's the station that you need to tell TiVo to add. It's all confused by displaying a channel number and call sign that doesn't really belong to the translator. If you go down the list at the web site I think you'll find that you can match all of the "Teasdale/Torrey" stations to the channels you receive. Good luck. I don't know if it will really help. It appears that the problem is that Utah is such a big state with a few large cities. Those are the local markets for the TV stations and they all serve the rest of the state with a mishmash of translator.


----------



## robertyaso (Sep 1, 2016)

tucsonbill said:


> So it begins to make more sense. The antenna towers six miles away (In Teasdale, I assume) are the translators. Their actual call signs are listed at  at this web site . as an example the call sign for your channel 2.1 KUTV HD is K39IV-D. I think that's the station that you need to tell TiVo to add. It's all confused by displaying a channel number and call sign that doesn't really belong to the translator. If you go down the list at the web site I think you'll find that you can match all of the "Teasdale/Torrey" stations to the channels you receive. Good luck. I don't know if it will really help. It appears that the problem is that Utah is such a big state with a few large cities. Those are the local markets for the TV stations and they all serve the rest of the state with a mishmash of translator.


Hey, thanks for sticking with me and trying to help me get this figured out. I really appreciate it, and can tell you've really been doing your research for me.

I have sent the list of channels I receive to tivo (several days ago) and am just waiting for a change. I don't want to call and pester them too much, but where this is a new tivo with a limited time to return, I am really trying to get this figured out in a hurry.

Maybe Ill give them a call tomorrow and see what the status is on my ticket. Not sure how far that will get me, but at least they'll know I'm still waiting.

Thanks Again

Also, this would have been fixed in about 5 minutes if the tivo gave me a way to edit the digital frequency for a certain channel manually.....just saying.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

robertyaso said:


> Hey, thanks for sticking with me and trying to help me get this figured out. I really appreciate it, and can tell you've really been doing your research for me.


Not much research. I just kept scratching my head that none of the sites seemed to think that there was anything you could receive, and finally just googled OTA TV channels in Torrey UT and that resulted in the list I linked.


----------



## Tolo90 (Sep 4, 2016)

robertyaso said:


> Let me know if you get anywhere please. I submitted a ticket a couple days ago and nothing has changed yet....
> 
> Best of luck to ya.


I live in northen Utah, Richmond 84333 , have exactly the same problem. Submitted a ticket back on 9/3/16, got a reply that indicated they recieved it, but absolutly no fix.

A workaround that i did was to do manual onepass entries. But you have to take all the channels that have guide data out of the list, or the Tivo automaticaly changes the manual recording to the channels that have the guide data, but no signal.

I also hate the manual entry because you cant enter your own description, nor can you edit the manual entry times or channel. Just delete and start over.

I pulled out my Win7 computer and set up WMC (Windows Media Center) and downloaded epg123 http://epg123.garyan2.net and subscribed to http://schedulesdirect.org to get the Zap2It guide data Tivo used to have. Just hoping that Tivo/Rovi will get their act together for all of use that live where we get OTA via translators. Rovi must think the world is flat or that TV signals can pass thru mountains. This is the same hassle that i whent thru when Microsoft changed to Rovi. Dont have my hopes up for a fix anytime soon.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

robertyaso said:


> ... I've called and am trying to work with tivo but everything they suggest I have to wait hours or days for....so for the time being, if it gives anyone else any ideas, here is the whole channel list.
> 
> 2-1 - kutv-hd "frequency 39"
> 2-2 - kutv2.2 "frequency 39"
> ...


How can one generate the above channel/frequency listing from a TiVo DVR?


----------

